# Esperanto: Open your books and turn to page XX



## frognsausage

Saluton!

What is the most likely Esperanto version of "*open your books/take out your books and turn to page XX*" in a high-school situation.

Dankon


----------



## SamiFrenezas

Saluton!
"Malfermu viajn lernlibrojn/prenu viajn (lern)librojn kaj turnu al paĝo xx"
Nedankinde


----------



## frognsausage

Dankon!!!


----------



## Joca

Malfermu viajn librojn kaj iru al la pagho xxx.


----------

